# Bundy Final Ruling.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now the lawsuits will begin.....and the taxpayers will again be on the hook for the Federal governments incompetence.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/bundy-criminal-case-receives-final-nail/


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Incompetence and stupidity on both sides of the fence. Bundy may have "won" but I cant imagine the level of stress having that hang over your head for 4 years.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Incompetence and stupidity on both sides of the fence. Bundy may have "won" but I cant imagine the level of stress having that hang over your head for 4 years.


Fully agree.....and losing(killed) your supposed best friend.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Not being privvy to everything that happened, I can only give a surface guess based on outward appearances that the judge was correct and that the government grossly over-stepped. But the alarming part is:

"Most of the 19 defendants from 11 states *spent nearly two years* in federal custody awaiting trial on charges including conspiracy, threatening and assaulting federal officers, firearm offenses, obstruction and extortion."

One of the ways I have dealt with lawsuits is to cause the other side to go broke in legal fees while hamstringing their assets. Not necessarily a nice strategy, but it got the job done.

I can imagine that the government extorted some of the 19 defendants into plea bargaining by holding them in jail. None of us have the resources to withstand two years in jail, without income. The government has much deeper pockets than any of us.

Ralph


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Some where there ought to be a balance in the legal system. I know this will not happen but to me the legal system is suppose to care and be about the truth. Ok, so much for that.

This is the reason I do not mind serving on jury duty. You never know when you may sit on a case that might become a land mark decision that could have major impact.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

His main crime was not falling prostrate before the feds. That makes them angry.


----------

